# Steam Punk JR. (sounds like a blues band)



## Jjartwood (Sep 24, 2012)

I guess you could make anything work on a single tube pen so I had to try a JR.
thanks to Chris (Thewishman) who mentioned copper I thought I'd give it a try.
I tried to distress the hardware as well but I'm still not sure.
I hope the pics are a little better.
Thanks for looking.
Mark


----------



## longbeard (Sep 24, 2012)

I like that one alittle better. 
But can they get 2 pics on the front page 
Awesome job.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 24, 2012)

I love the addition of the copper!


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 24, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> I love the addition of the copper!



I'll ditto that.  Fantastic looking pen.


----------



## hanau (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice like them both.


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 24, 2012)

STOOOP!!!!!  These pens need to go to the Best of contest.....


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 24, 2012)

Geeeez, more ideas I don't have time to play with!  Very nice.


----------



## Jjartwood (Sep 24, 2012)

I made a pen to submit to the guild:messed it up
I made a pen for local chapter comp:messed it up
All in all I have made several pens for different competitions and messed them up!
Karma has taught me my place,and it is here,not on stage but in pretty good seats.
Mark


----------



## InvisibleMan (Sep 24, 2012)

so cool....

I'd love Barry to find one on Storage Wars.  That would be funny.  "Well it looks old.  Maybe this can get my $2500 back."


----------



## Rick P (Sep 24, 2012)

Very well done!


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 24, 2012)

so when do the blanks go on sale?


----------



## Jjartwood (Sep 24, 2012)

firewhatfire said:


> so when do the blanks go on sale?


Making the "blanks" does require a little patience but why would you buy something that you can make yourself?
 Isn't that the fun part ?


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 24, 2012)

are you going for back-to-back main page photos?

:biggrin:


----------



## LagniappeRob (Sep 24, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> are you going for back-to-back main page photos?
> 
> :biggrin:



I think he should get it too.


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh I am already on it.  Called my brother to get some aluminum tape as he uses it daily.  Priced the copper tape WOW.  I will be attempting to make one or two.  Just figured I would ask what everyone else wanted to know.:biggrin:

Phil



Jjartwood said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> > so when do the blanks go on sale?
> ...


----------



## thewishman (Sep 24, 2012)

You nailed (or riveted) it again! Love the look! Killer concept and execution! (Just realized how violent that sounds, sorry.) Brilliant!!


----------



## GoatRider (Sep 24, 2012)

Where does one get this aluminum and copper tape?


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 24, 2012)

Very dufferent look and I get the Steampunk refereance but exactly what is it that we are looking at???  Either I missed an original posting or something. What is the pen blank made of??  Thanks.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 24, 2012)

This is off the charts on the creativity meter!  Loved the first one, but this blows the other one away.  I'm sure we would all love a step by step tutorial to see the process...if you were willing to share????  These are AWESOME to the tenth power!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fantastic work!!

The original is here for those that missed it http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/acme-rocket-zen-101734/

AK


----------



## Dustygoose (Sep 24, 2012)

I like it lots


----------



## bitshird (Sep 24, 2012)

Great concept, I think this is the finest truly Industrial Steam Punk pen. Ya done a heck of a job!!!!


----------



## Jjartwood (Sep 24, 2012)

The aluminum tape can be bought at any hardware store,the copper strips are from a stained glass store


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 25, 2012)

Any special tricks to make sure it doesn't untape itself in the future?

Harry


----------



## thewishman (Sep 25, 2012)

Finally got to see the pictures full size, WOW! I thought that distressing the hardware would detract from look, I was wrong, it ties the whole thing together.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 25, 2012)

Very nice piece!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Sep 25, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> Any special tricks to make sure it doesn't untape itself in the future?
> 
> Harry


I am pretty sure it is cast in resin and all I can say is it is  bad A$$. Even the destroyed hardware looks good. 
Just think no more babying the crappy platings anymore. :bananen_smilies051:


----------



## PenPal (Sep 25, 2012)

Mark,

Now in reference to a Movie called Crocodile Dundee when Paul Hogan is in New York he says displaying an enormous knife after being held up with a normal knife thats what I call a knife.

Taking my theme further to the film Mad Max Mel Gibson an unknown until then starred in the series your pen would be entirely in character with the scenes used. Thats what I call a Pen for a description. I know for you babies it was 1979 when George Miller produced the movie.

Truly fascinating your pen rips strips off the moonshine talk on the site from time to time in reference to mirror finishes and perfection sought length of life of the Biro refill, clips positioning ad nausum when a guy like you can rip the covers off conventions and show us how to lighten up and gaze into the sunset and really have fun.

I defy anyone who views the two films I have quoted to come away unimpressed and why cause they take the mickey out of pretence and who hah we cloke ourselves in, mind you Mad Max is not for the faint hearted nor is Pen Turning per se.

Thanks for the oportunity to lighten up feel amused and impressed altogether a real new experience on the forum and I for one salute you.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 25, 2012)

That is very slick! Well done. I've done a few aluminum pens but this is definitely different.

Mike


----------



## johncrane (Sep 25, 2012)

Another ripper Mark!


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 25, 2012)

Love the old beaten sheet metal look.
 
Looks like you took and old 18 century cannery roof and wrap it around the pen.
 
NICE JOB


----------



## wizard (Sep 25, 2012)

Jjartwood said:


> I made a pen to submit to the guild:messed it up
> I made a pen for local chapter comp:messed it up
> All in all I have made several pens for different competitions and messed them up!
> Karma has taught me my place,and it is here,not on stage but in pretty good seats.
> Mark



Mark...Your work is unique..ingenious..awesome and puts a smile on my face when I see it. *Karma is overrated...Now get out of your seat and try again!!!!
*Regards, Doc


----------



## Jjartwood (Sep 26, 2012)

wizard said:


> Jjartwood said:
> 
> 
> > I made a pen to submit to the guild:messed it up
> ...


Thank You Doc,
only time will tell


----------



## Mapster (Sep 27, 2012)

A stroke of genius! Well done...


----------



## joefrog (Sep 27, 2012)

That is absolutely fantastic!  I'm officially in awe.


----------

